# Wish Odie Luck!



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Sigh. We're off to the vet again. Yesterday Odie was acting really strangely. She was sort of roaming around aimlessly and periodically whinging. I looked at her and didn't see anything wrong so I chalked it up to maybe an upset tummy or something similar. 

She finally settled and slept for a long time. In the evening she was really clingy and just wanted to be with me. I noticed that she was squinting her eye and it was really teary. This had happened once before, but went right away. I think she probably just had a spec of something I couldn't see in there. 

Well this time she looked to the side and I COULD see something in there. Naturally I freaked and had to calm myself down. She was really squinting, tearing and pawed at her eye once to itch it. I took her to the sink and used plain water and tried to flush it out a few times. Nothing. 

I let my Mom borrow my car while hers is in the shop so I called her, worried that I might need to take Odie to the emergency vet and my husband was at work. She was nice enough to come over and spend the night just in case. With an extra set of hands, I could see into Ode's eye better and realized it wasn't a foreign object, it's a part of her eye. It looks like pigmentation on the white part of her eye. It's the exact same colour as her iris and is super defined and almost the shape of a crescent moon (kind of looks like the outside part of her iris had moved cms over to the left). Bizarre! This is definitely something new.

After the flush, she seemed to be much more comfortable and had both of her eyes open and was happy as a clam and back to her normal self. We are off to the vet in two hours anyway. I'm hoping that it's nothing serious!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thinking of yall and praying for yall


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Wonder what the vet found?? Please let us know. The eye is such a difficult thing---sometimes stuff is serious, and others not. Good luck.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Good luck,hope all goes well


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor Odie! I am thinking of you!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Awww, praying and good thoughts for Odie and you! Keep us informed.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Best wishes, Odie!!! fingers crossed for a good report


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Good luck Odie, thinking about you. xx


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Praying for u and Odie 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sending prayers your way!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you for your thoughts and prayers everyone! We just got back from the vet and I'm relieved. The bad news is that she has pink eye. The good news is that the pigment that I was seeing is actually her third eye lid. The vet did a dye test just to be sure and nothing showed up. Poor Odie has a bright green eye now for a bit. She said that sometimes when their eyes are inflamed, the third eye lid will be more visible. Phew! 

I'm so glad I took her in. I asked about her issue that we've been monitoring with the weird coughing up thing she does and her regular vet came in to chat with me about it and we have a new direction now so that's good. He's suspecting a possible collapsed trachea or other tracheal abnormality, but still isn't ruling out acid reflux or IBS or something similar. Now I just need to be really critical when watching her do the behaviour and we'll go from there. 

Also, I mentioned to them that she had been scooting and they emptied her anal glands, which were full (she's never had this done before). She also got her nails trimmed. On top of everything else, we altered our cats medication dose. We've been having success with it but it hasn't fixed the issues completely so hopefully this will lead to a much better life for him. Such a full vet visit! We really got our money's worth. 

Odie says thanks for thinking about her! She was SO good at the vet, being poked and prodded by everyone. So proud!

Cuddling up in my coat, waiting for the vet tech


Where's my doctor?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awe glad it was something simple!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Love u both thanks for the update

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

So glad she is OK. Her pictures at the vet are adorable.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi beautiful!! I'm so sorry to hear Odie was having eye issues but I am relieved you got answers and now she can be on the mend!! 

Give her lots of extra kisses from us and btw, I love her thermal. She is such a gorgeous girl!! Mwa!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I didn't know dogs could get pink eye! Hmmm. Very interesting. I'm glad it wasn't anything serious. Even at the vet, she's the star of the show! Beautiful girlie. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Krystal , i'm so glad Odie is ok ! And I love seeing the pics of her in her diva thermal shirt. give her some kisses from me


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I am so glad she will be okay, that must of been really scary , she is such a sweet little girl.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow! I'm so thankful it doesn't seem to be serious, and she will be better soon!! She was a total angel at the vet. I just adore her leopard thermal. Keep us posted on how her recovery goes.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm so happy that it is a simple fix!! I was worried about our beautiful girl.....her pics are just precious! Raisin has had pink eye...I actually keep the med on hand, it seems like someone gets something similar every 4-6 mos. i would always take them in the next day if it doesn't clear up, but thank goodness we have never had anything more. Give your precious sweetie kisses & hugs from us girls Krystal...you too!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Odie looks beautiful! So glad she's going to be ok 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Odie,

We are sure glad you're okay. Hope you pink eye gets better soon!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Whew! Glad it was something simple like pink eye! Not that pink eye is good, but it wasn't serious! Odie, you are such a sweet little girl to put up with all that poking and prodding!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks again everyone! You're all so sweet. I'll give her tons of kisses for all of you. I actually did know that dogs got pink eye before this, just because my friend's dog had it a couple of times. I didn't know about the inflammation and the third eyelid though, so that's good to know! I also learned that like pink eye in humans, it's SUPER contagious amongst dogs. The medication doesn't expire until 2015 so I'll definitely be keeping whatever is left over on hand for future use. It worked so quickly! After just one drop in each eye, the inflammation went way down. She's back to her normal self, but because it's so persistent we'll do the drops for one week. 

She is always a little star at the vet! When they took her into the back to do her nails I could hear all the vet techs aww-ing over her. She certainly doesn't lack attention!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Glad to hear Odie is responding to the meds...she is one gorgeous little chihuahua for sure..who could resist that face...hugs to her from the girls.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

nabi said:


> Glad to hear Odie is responding to the meds...she is one gorgeous little chihuahua for sure..who could resist that face...hugs to her from the girls.


Thanks Kathleen! Her last day of drops was yesterday but I did one more dose this morning just for good measure. So thankful that is over! Now I'm back to just medicating one pet.


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

What a beautiful dog she is how precious. I have had problems with Coco and collapsing trachea since she was little. We have learned to control it when it happens. One of us rubs her back and the other goes right up to her face and pets her head telling her to calm down. When she gets super excited she tends to go into this or if she has eaten too fast so we have to cut up her food really small so it doesnt happen. We actually put her food on a dish as opposed to a bowl and spread it out so she eats slower instead of gobbling it up. I was very frightened when it first happened but we have learnt what triggers it and its manageable. Sometimes when its really cold and she goes out to pee and the wind hits her in a certain way she starts but I grab her take her in calm her down and all is good. Hope this helps.


----------

